# College starts tomorrow.



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm both excited and scared at the sametime. I hope we don't do those dumb introduce yourself to the class bits. I hate that. >_<

Anyhow, basically hope I have nice people in my classes and that I don't have to do a lot or any presentations. 

Anybody both excited and scared for school? If I didn't have SA I think I'd actually enjoy college...


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

I start school tomorrow too. I'm a little nervous but I'm looking forward to learning.... and YES SCHOOL WOULD BE SO MUCH MORE enjoyable if I were insanely extroverted or if there were no group projects or oral reports.

And good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

I hear ya. School would be awesome if I was the super extroverted and outgoing guy. But then again, I don't want to be popular anyway.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

The first day of almost every class I've taken for 4 years I've had to get up and tell the class something interesting about myself, so I expect to do that tomorrow too. I'd love to skip the first day, but all my classes are labs, so we spend the first session getting our lab equipment together.
My classes are usually full of nice people who are friendly to me for the first couple of weeks or so, and then they grow uncomfortable with how quiet I am. I expect the same old same old to happen this semster. *sigh*


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Those first day introductions are the absolute worst. I just hate sitting there anxiously awaiting until it becomes my turn. Then I'd quickly say something short and to the point just so the attention can shift to the next person.

I remember one time some girl laughed at me and whispered to her friend "what's wrong with him?" because I was so nervous that I couldn't even get through a single sentence without stopping midway to catch my breath.


----------



## winduptoy (Jun 21, 2005)

Mine starts in a week but I'm so nervous already. I hate the introductions and I _really_ hate answering "What did you do over the summer?" :fall


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2006)

Mine starts tomorrow. I've been taking summer school so I wish I had a longer break.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Mine starts next week.

I actually don't mind the introductions, as long as they're the ones where you're sitting in your seat and don't have to stand or anything.

I do hate the ones where they make you walk around and introduce yourself to everybody in the room (i had to do that once). Or when they ask those stupid "game" questions. For example: "what about you makes you better than the person next to you?" :um


----------

